# Din A4 in Photoshop



## Controll (24. April 2003)

Hi Leutz.

Problem: Ich sitz grad das erste mal in meinem Leben an einem Layout für eine Zeitung, hab diese gerade fertig bekommen und kann sie nicht in Din A4 ausdrucken. (Wird viel zu groß.) -> Tool: Photoshop.

Frage: Wieviele DPI muss ich eingestellt haben und welche Größenangabe passt in Photoshop am besten zum erzeugen eines wirklichen A4 "Blattes" ?

Wenn jetzt jemand postet: "Benutz den Illustrator, damit gehts am schnellsten und besten." Sag ich jetzt schon mal im Vorraus, das ich diesen nicht besitze.

Zum Drucker: HP Farblaserdrucker (Keine Ahnung, ob man bei diesen Dingern den automatischen Rand abstellen kann. -> Wäre aber sehr von Vorteil ! Weiß jemand, wie man das hinbekommt ?)

Und: Sollte ich die Files als .pdf speichern, damit beim Transport auch ja nix verlohren geht ? (Das Layout is auf meinem Privat Rechner und der Laserdrucker hängt an meinem Office PC in der Firma.)

Also dann, freue mich über jede schnelle Antwort, die reinkommt, is dringend, greetz, Controll.


----------



## Christoph (24. April 2003)

Ich kenne zwar die Konfiguration deines Druckers nicht, aber ich denke man kann das Bild sicher "an seite anpassen" aktivieren. DPI würd ich 300 nehmen. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Wolfsbein (24. April 2003)

DIN A0 = 1188 x 840 mm 
DIN A1 = 840 x 594 mm 
DIN A2 = 594 x 420 mm 
DIN A3 = 420 x 297 mm 
DIN A4 = 297 x 210 mm 
DIN A5 = 210 x 148,5 mm 
DIN A6 = 148,5 x 105 mm 
müsste stimmen.


----------



## ephiance (24. April 2003)

die größen sind richtig wolfsb aber normale drucker können glaubich kein blatt komplett bedrucken.dh du musst es immer ein wenig kleiner machen als diese größen weil er es sonst abschneidet an den rändern beim drucken =) oder du lässt es so und verkleinerst es hinterher so das alles unscharf wird =D


----------



## Controll (24. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ja, es ist aber kein normaler Drucker.

Es ist ein Farblaserdrucker HP Laserjet (Nummer - Keine Ahnung.) - Für 'n paar Tausend Mark.

Hab mit dem Teil schon Randlose Bilder gedruckt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist. - Damals wars nervig und jetzt is es unbedingt von vorteil, oder habt ihr schon mal ne Zeitung mit Rand gesehn ?

Bitte um weitere Hilfevorschläge, Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## Hercules (24. April 2003)

Eigentlich darf das bei nem laserdrucker nicht vorkommen, dass der ohne Rand druckt. Du musst wohl oder übel zum drucken ein unbeschnittenes Papierformat nehmen und zum schluss wird die Zeitung dann auf A4 beschnitten.
Aäm seit wann macht man denn bitte Zeitungen in PS???????? 
Das wär mir mal was neues gg

Zu deiner Frage Controll: Du wirst es mit 300 dpi genau genug hinbekommen... Aber irgendwie ist des net so des Wahre mit nem Pirelorientierten Progi ne Zeitung zu drucken... da würd ich sogar liber word oder sowas verwenden...

... Wenn du in PS arbeitest, dann wird sich das Layout nicht verändern und du brauchst es auch nicht als *.pdf exportieren., weil du ja letztendlich sowieso ein Bild ausdrucken wirst...

Also das verfahren mit den größeren Druckbögen wird auch in der Druckerei angewendet... 
Und besonders wirtschaftlich ist das nicht -- Zeitungen mit Frblaser ausdrucken...  Aber das wirst du ja wohl selber wissen -- des kommt halt auch auf  die auflage an...


----------



## caesar (24. April 2003)

wollte mich eigentlich nicht einschalten. aber es hat hier schon mal eine debatte gegeben, wo jemand eine zeitung bzw. magazin mit ps erstellen wollte...
das ist reiner schwachsinnn. sorry. aber da gibts andere programme dafür. (indesign/xpress/pagemaker). eben seitenlayoutprogramme - und diese sind da, um seiten für den druck zu layouten. 
und photoshop ist ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm. eben um bilder zu bearbeiten und aufzubereiten. ob fürs web oder für den druck.

well,
/caesar_


----------



## Tim C. (24. April 2003)

...und er sagte bereits, dass er keines davon besitzt und keines davon ist ein Programm, dass man mal eben so kauft. Also sollten wir uns doch wohl darauf beschränken ihm mit seinem Problem so gut es geht weiterzuhelfen, um mit seinen Mitteln ein bestmögliches Ergebnis zu erzielen.


----------



## Controll (24. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ihr habt da etwas falsch verstanden ...

Ich mach nur das Layout der Zeitung.
Und das nur ein einziges Mal - Und als Bild.

(Deckseite, Rückseite, 1xSeite Links, 1xSeite Rechts)

Und für die Präsentation dieses Teils muss ich es aber ausdrucken. - Din A4 und ohne Rand. - Mit einem Farblaserdrucker der Firma HP. (Hab keinen anderen Drucker) Und als Tool steht mir hier nur Photoshop zur verfügung.


----------



## caesar (24. April 2003)

30 tage demo von http://www.adobe.de downloaden. wenn er es für weitere zeitungen benötigt -> organisieren (ob kaufen oder sonst woher).

aber du hast schon recht: es sollte hier geholfen werden!

also: grösse mit freistellungswerkzeug  (297x 210 mm, 300 dpi)  freistellen (hoffe du hast das dokument von vorne an nicht mit 72dpi erstellt) und psdatei als pdf abspeichern (schriften einbetten!!!) und in deiner firma muss es im druckermenü die checkbox "grösse an seitengrösse anpassen" (oder so ähnlich) geben; diese aktivieren. fertig!

/caesar_

[edit]
wenn es sich um einen a3 drucker handelt - im druckermenü "schnittmarken aktivieren" und das mit der "grösse an seitengrösse anpassen" vergessen.
bei a4 drucker sehe ich keine chance abfallend zu drucken!


----------



## Leever (24. April 2003)

Also ich schließ mich Hercules seiner Meinung an, druck einfach dein
Layoutbild mit den DinA4 Maßen auf einem DinA3 Bogen und schneid es nacher auf DinA4 (so wird das normal gemacht). Und das mit dem randlos Drucken ist mir auch fremd in der Firma für die ich nebenbei arbeite, haben wir auch Zig verschiedene Drucker von stinknormalen Tintenstrahdruckern über Plotter bis Farblaser Druckern, und keiner davon schaft es randlos zu drucken  .

MfG. Leever


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leever _
> *Und das mit dem randlos Drucken ist mir auch fremd in der Firma für die ich nebenbei arbeite, haben wir auch Zig verschiedene Drucker von stinknormalen Tintenstrahdruckern über Plotter bis Farblaser Druckern, und keiner davon schaft es randlos zu drucken  .
> 
> MfG. Leever *



Na dann schau dich mal bei Epson um. Die etwas besseren können mittlerweile alle randlos drucken. 

@ Controll:
Wenn du wirklich einen Drucker hast, der randlos drucken kann, dann solltest du trotzdem in PS ein leichtes Übermaß anlegen ... also an allen Rändern 2-3mm mehr Grafik. Damit vermeidest du evtl. weiße Ränder, wenn der Papierereinzug nich aufs Hundertstel genau ist. Natürlich druckt kein Mensch ein randloses A4 auf einen A3-Bogen. Dafür gibts sogenannte Übermaße bei Papieren. Nur kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ob euer Drucker das verarbeiten kann. Ansonsten kannst du die Datei auch als PSD mitnehmen. Die Schriften bleiben in der Grafik, solange du beim Öffnen der Datei nicht die "fehlende Schrift" ersetzt. Aber mit PDF bist du (mit eingebetteten Schriften) natürlich auf der sicheren Seite. Vorausgesetzt, du kennst dich mit den Parametern von PDF aus und musst nichts mehr an der Grafik feinjustieren. Wenn du also beispielsweise Helligkeit/Kontrast/Tonwert/Sättigung noch manuell so hinschrauben musst, damit der Ausdruck gut wird, dann nimm lieber PSD und pack sicherheitshalber die Schriften noch auf die CD. Dann kann nix passieren.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

